# Female Weight and Hormones



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a question which i don't know if anyone will be able to answer for sure, but i think it is an interesting thought anyway.

Cookie's weight is usually around about 93g. Without fail, every 4-6 weeks her weight will drop, sometimes as low as 85g. The first time it happened i was a bit worried, but she seemed well in every other sense so i held off going to the vet. After several days her weight started going back up and then back to normal. 

With the regularity of these weight variations, i was thinking it might be a hormonal thing. What do you think? She's definitely not sick. They're always weighed in the evening so it's not like i weigh her one week in the morning and she's light, and then next in the evening when she's eaten more and she's heavy...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't say for sure but if it's anything like humans, then it's normal. I can tell you Baby's weight varies all the time. We should start a log to monitor it- weight first thing in the morning or something. Baby's weight now is 93grams but she can go as low as 85grams to right under 100grams. She also isn't fat and nothing is wrong with her...


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Oooh I dont know I dont regularly weigh my tiels and NEVER Noo hehe. But I may try this out with Jessica


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It will be interesting to see if other female tiels have similar weight changes!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok- so I weighted her today and she's at 95...so I don't know...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If you weigh her once a week at the same time, you might see the change too...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Can we do a test? Starting tomorrow morning for a month- every week to see the changes?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sure, i'll start writing it down.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Georgie is a little chunkie compared to all of your's...lol she weighed in at 100 and thats down from her original weight of almost 110


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Georgie is a little chunkie compared to all of your's...lol she weighed in at 100 and thats down from her original weight of almost 110


 She's still within the healthy weight range for cockatiels. Banjo (Feathers tiel, i bird sit sometimes) is about 105g.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess some like people are just bigger then others...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I guess some like people are just bigger then others...lol



Yup. Baby weighed 102 once... I got a bit worried but it's only because she's a bit tiny and that was starting to show on her belly...the little line down the middle...


I'll start it too Bea- one month- every Saturday. Post what you get here-


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

all mine have the line down the middle showing


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't have a gram scale to weigh mine. It is on the list to but buy i have soo much i want to buy mine aswell. I'd love to know how much mine weight tho.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So week one- weighed her this morning and she was at 93 grams- before her food.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie's starting weight is 90g as off last night (Saturday).


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> all mine have the line down the middle showing


Baby does a little too now.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that you want to be able to see a line down the middle, they need some meat on their bones.  What you don't want is a massive canyon down their stomach..


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> What you don't want is a massive canyon down their stomach..


Well Georgies is not a massive canyon, how about a mini canyon..hehe 
Georgies weight is at 100 grams today


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't believe we all forgot about this thread...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Were we supposed to be weighing weekly or monthly? For some reason i was thinking monthly...  Cookie weighed 89g tonight.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought it was weekly but I forgot ... Baby's sleeping now (it's 5 am here) so I'll have to do it in the morning when she wakes up. I need to go to my bed too...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I was wondering about that, I just figured you decided not to do it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, if it means anything I weighted her today and she is 98grams.


----------

